# The Descriptive Camera



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

An interesting read with samples:

Descriptive Camera


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

This is a really interesting project. One of the boingboing comments suggested it should print description as Haiku.
I'd like to see the followup, send the description to a printer and get a photo interpretation of the description.


----------

